# Baby sleep sacks



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I would like to know whether a lot of people really like the sleep sacks for babies. I am not sure that I would use one if I had a baby to care for. Made one for GGS and do not know whether they ever used it other than to make a picture to send me. If they do use them, do they prefer to have them open at the bottom (close with buttons) to make diaper change easier? MN


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

Those that I've given them to tell me that they are great especially when nursing infants. Very cozy.
Good for soothing restless babies, too.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I have no personal knowledge but it would make sense to me that not only would having openings (I would probably have it open all the way down) would make it easier not only to change diapers but to get the baby in & out.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I have made many.
The people I give them to has the preference of having them open down the front all the way to the bottom (bottom hem is closed).
I have never made nor even like the ones that you put the baby in the sack like a pea pod. :?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I love them. I wish I would have had one when my little ones were infants..... great for swaddling the newborn. I made one for my cousin's baby and she "lived" in it for the first couple of months.

After the first few couple of months (about when the baby can roll over) I don't think they would be useful as baby will be able to "wiggle out" of these.

As with anything else..... These would be used for holding baby and when baby is being attended by an (awake) adult. Not for times when baby and parents are both sleeping. Just common sense.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

The problem with sleep sacks isn't so much a safety issue as it is behavioral, which is why opinions have changed on the issue of swaddling. First of all, although swaddling helps the control startle response before babies learn to voluntarily control limb movement, when swaddled (whether during sleep or during awake times), the babe does not have access to the fist, which is the main source of babies learning to self-soothe. Studies have also shown that restricting baby's movements in general, whether awake or asleep, may result in delayed development of muscle tone and motor development. 

The second problem arises when swaddling stops, even if it was only used during awake times. Babe has become accustomed to the sense of security by being inhibited with swaddling. When swaddling is discontinued and baby has not learned how to adapt to normal sleep body movements, the result may be increased startle response, which wakes the baby, thereby cutting short normal sleep times, both during the day and at night. So let those arms and legs flail away and let your baby have the workout he/she needs to help develop strong muscle and proper motor coordination as well as learning how to make himself feel better all around. After all, healthy and strong babies are happy babies!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I was wondering about this, as my niece is having a baby boy soon. In light of this info, I don't think I'll be making one.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> I was wondering about this, as my niece is having a baby boy soon. In light of this info, I don't think I'll be making one.


Ask your niece to ask her OB or Pediatrician about them. There are all kinds of swaddlers.

I just attended a shower and a new "gizmo" for swaddling was on the Mom to be registry.... It has Velcro to keep it snug and on the baby. I didn't PURCHASE one for her, but knitted a sleep sack instead.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Ask your niece to ask her OB or Pediatrician about them. There are all kinds of swaddlers.
> 
> I just attended a shower and a new "gizmo" for swaddling was on the Mom to be registry.... It has Velcro to keep it snug and on the baby. I didn't PURCHASE one for her, but knitted a sleep sack instead.


Just to clarify, the newer above the waist swaddlers (pictured above) are designed to lower the risk of hip dysplasia, which is thought to possibly be related to total body swaddling, particularly if not done correctly (the risk of swaddling too tight and for too long a period of time). In addition to what I mentioned above, the above-the-waist swaddling still does not eliminate the risk of baby developing improper sleep habits, including increased auditory disturbance. Unswaddled babies are more likely to continue sleeping despite noise disturbances than swaddled babies, who tend to awaken more readily by noise, and because of swaddling are unable to soothe themselves back to sleep.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> Just to clarify, the newer above the waist swaddlers (pictured above) are designed to lower the risk of hip dysplasia, which is thought to possibly be related to total body swaddling, particularly if not done correctly (the risk of swaddling too tight and for too long a period of time). In addition to what I mentioned above, the above-the-waist swaddling still does not eliminate the risk of baby developing improper sleep habits, including increased auditory disturbance. Unswaddled babies are more likely to continue sleeping despite noise disturbances than swaddled babies, who tend to awaken more readily by noise, and because of swaddling are unable to soothe themselves back to sleep.


Good info..knitting for a local charity, an just found some sleep sack patterns.. Think I will stick to baby blankets and quilts. I also was told not to make car seat blankets, because the seat belt won't secure properly. True?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Good info..knitting for a local charity, an just found some sleep sack patterns.. Think I will stick to baby blankets and quilts. I also was told not to make car seat blankets, because the seat belt won't secure properly. True?


Car seat blankets can be used. But needs to be placed 'over' the car seat once the baby is secured, not between the baby and the harness.
Hence no actual need for a seat belt hole as some patterns are stated.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Car seat blankets can be used. But needs to be placed 'over' the car seat once the baby is secured, not between the baby and the harness.
> Hence no actual need for a seat belt hole as some patterns are stated.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

FYI: I used a "sleeping bag" for all of my children when they were babies. (That's what we called them then.) It was made from a thin, but durable, blanket material, zipped down the front to about their waist, and I always appreciated it because I didn't have to worry that they might kick off a regular blanket while they were sleeping, and get a chill. They could kick all they wanted, but they'd still keep warm.

Oh...my children are now 49, 50 and 51!! And I inherited it from my sister, whose children are now * 61, 60, 59, 54 and 49!!* And some of her _grandchildren_ and one or two of her GREATS have also worn it, too, so I guess you'd say it served our families well!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> FYI: I used a "sleeping bag" for all of my children when they were babies. (That's what we called them then.) It was made from a thin, but durable, blanket material, zipped down the front to about their waist, and I always appreciated it because I didn't have to worry that they might kick off a regular blanket while they were sleeping, and get a chill. They could kick all they wanted, but they'd still keep warm.
> 
> Oh...my children are now 49, 50 and 51!! And I inherited it from my sister, whose children are now * 61, 60, 59, 54 and 49!!* And some of her _grandchildren_ and one or two of her GREATS have also worn it, too, so I guess you'd say it served our families well!!


I used those too for my babies! They were great, although once their little toes could touch the bottom seam when they stretched, it was all over.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> The problem with sleep sacks isn't so much a safety issue as it is behavioral, which is why opinions have changed on the issue of swaddling. First of all, although swaddling helps the control startle response before babies learn to voluntarily control limb movement, when swaddled (whether during sleep or during awake times), the babe does not have access to the fist, which is the main source of babies learning to self-soothe. Studies have also shown that restricting baby's movements in general, whether awake or asleep, may result in delayed development of muscle tone and motor development.
> 
> The second problem arises when swaddling stops, even if it was only used during awake times. Babe has become accustomed to the sense of security by being inhibited with swaddling. When swaddling is discontinued and baby has not learned how to adapt to normal sleep body movements, the result may be increased startle response, which wakes the baby, thereby cutting short normal sleep times, both during the day and at night. So let those arms and legs flail away and let your baby have the workout he/she needs to help develop strong muscle and proper motor coordination as well as learning how to make himself feel better all around. After all, healthy and strong babies are happy babies!


The only patterns and construction I have seen allow freedom of arm movement, and can pull legs up, which is what I would chose. I know parents that swaddled in knit fabric, arms and legs restricted and baby seems comfy but I think they need to feel less snug but warm and comfy.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> The only patterns and construction I have seen allow freedom of arm movement, and can pull legs up, which is what I would chose. I know parents that swaddled in knit fabric, arms and legs restricted and baby seems comfy but I think they need to feel less snug but warm and comfy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I LOVE some of them for photo shoots. Just darling pictures.
BUT I don't like them for everyday use. I think they outgrow them pretty quickly.
I'd rather use the same time and yarn to knit a blanket.
But some folks really love them. So I guess it is a 50-50 coin toss on this one.
JMHO


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> The only patterns and construction I have seen allow freedom of arm movement, and can pull legs up, which is what I would chose. I know parents that swaddled in knit fabric, arms and legs restricted and baby seems comfy but I think they need to feel less snug but warm and comfy.


I agree. I believe a knitted sleep sack will give a feeling of comfort (swaddling) AND warmth to an infant. IMO... Much nicer than the "straight jacket (which is tightest around the baby's chest and arms, legs free) that seem to be "the latest" (photo shown on previous page)..... That's why I opted to knit a sleep sack instead!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

A sleep sack or closed gown or a properly wrapped blanket is my advice. I have had to comment on a niece of mine that was using swaddling on her too old child as a way of controlling his behavior instead of as a way of comforting.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I used those too for my babies! They were great, although once their little toes could touch the bottom seam when they stretched, it was all over.


Oh, not me!! When their legs got too long, I just made 'em bend their knees!! That way, I could get use out of the bag 'til they were about 6 or 7!!!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Oh, not me!! When their legs got too long, I just made 'em bend their knees!! That way, I could get use out of the bag 'til they were about 6 or 7!!!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Oh, not me!! When their legs got too long, I just made 'em bend their knees!! That way, I could get use out of the bag 'til they were about 6 or 7!!!


A woman after my own heart 
:lol:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I knitted sleep sacks for my grandson who was born in winter. He and his parents live abroad where they do not have central heating. I just knitted ones that are like a bag, in fact we just called them baby- bags with a terry type of yarn I just bought at one of their local stores while I visited. They were quite ugly as I just made them up as I went along to get them done before I came home. My DIL loved them as they kept baby warm during feeding times and whenever she took him to the clinic for weighing and shots, all the other mothers wanted to know where she got them from

I wish I had known about these sleep sacks when I had my daughter as she was born in winter too . She was breastfed, so I just stuck her in bed with me until the next feeding time. She is the youngest of 4 , so the hysteria of 'everything perfect for baby' was way out of my range at that stage.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Oh, not me!! When their legs got too long, I just made 'em bend their knees!! That way, I could get use out of the bag 'til they were about 6 or 7!!!


 :-D


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have only made one sleep sack and when the new mom confessed she never used it for baby Sophia, I decided not to make any more. She has used and been thankful for all the other things I made her girls. I think they are adorable, though.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> FYI: I used a "sleeping bag" for all of my children when they were babies. (That's what we called them then.) It was made from a thin, but durable, blanket material, zipped down the front to about their waist, and I always appreciated it because I didn't have to worry that they might kick off a regular blanket while they were sleeping, and get a chill. They could kick all they wanted, but they'd still keep warm.
> 
> Oh...my children are now 49, 50 and 51!! And I inherited it from my sister, whose children are now * 61, 60, 59, 54 and 49!!* And some of her _grandchildren_ and one or two of her GREATS have also worn it, too, so I guess you'd say it served our families well!!


Both my "babies", now over 50, wore sleep sacks... with sleeves. Baby stays covered, arms and legs can flail all they want and stay covered. Worked for both my kids.


----------



## swamimomi (Feb 4, 2011)

I made a sleep sack for my grandson and the material was lightweight terry similar to that of a towel. It is great for the summer with nothing underneath and winter, with pjs. I inserted a zipper from the neck to almost the feet and the bottom was closed. 
This is my third grandson to use this and he loves it and can kick his little feet all over. His arms are in sleeves and he has no issue using his hands. He can also stand in his playpen with it, although, he cannot get around as if he didn't have anything on. 
I would suggest this one.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I used those too for my babies! They were great, although once their little toes could touch the bottom seam when they stretched, it was all over.


Yes! My babies were fortunate to have them also!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Just to clarify, the newer above the waist swaddlers (pictured above) are designed to lower the risk of hip dysplasia, which is thought to possibly be related to total body swaddling, particularly if not done correctly (the risk of swaddling too tight and for too long a period of time). In addition to what I mentioned above, the above-the-waist swaddling still does not eliminate the risk of baby developing improper sleep habits, including increased auditory disturbance. Unswaddled babies are more likely to continue sleeping despite noise disturbances than swaddled babies, who tend to awaken more readily by noise, and because of swaddling are unable to soothe themselves back to sleep.


MO, I love the new Avatar and the statement on the bottom-you nailed it.
My new grandaughter, born last week is the recipient of what you speak.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

My daughter loosely swaddled her son from birth. Tried to take it off him when he went from cradle to cot, around 5 months, but he would not settle so the swaddle stayed but eventually became looser and lower until it was gone.. A sleeping bag was introduced once he started rolling around in his cot and out from under the covers, He loves his sleeping bag, I have even made one for his teddy and teddy gets his put on every night too.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> MO, I love the new Avatar and the statement on the bottom-you nailed it.
> My new grandaughter, born last week is the recipient of what you speak.


Got it!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

kazzza said:


> My daughter loosely swaddled her son from birth. Tried to take it off him when he went from cradle to cot, around 5 months, but he would not settle so the swaddle stayed but eventually became looser and lower until it was gone.. A sleeping bag was introduced once he started rolling around in his cot and out from under the covers, He loves his sleeping bag, I have even made one for his teddy and teddy gets his put on every night too.


Awwww... So cute! I can remember my Mother "tucking my sister in nice and tight". She used to have her pull the sheets tight and tuck them in as far as she could.... Calling Mom back to "do it tighter"! Thinking about it now, it must have given her a sense of security.

Not me.... As soon as Mom left the room I tore off my blankets, took off my PJ's and slept naked! Giggle, giggle.😖😆😂😨


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Awwww... So cute! I can remember my Mother "tucking my sister in nice and tight". She used to have her pull the sheets tight and tuck them in as far as she could.... Calling Mom back to "do it tighter"! Thinking about it now, it must have given her a sense of security.
> 
> Not me.... As soon as Mom left the room I tore off my blankets, took off my PJ's and slept naked! Giggle, giggle.😖😆😂😨


I'm glad you like teddys' sleeping bag but I feel your reply has to much information and actually not nessesary nor relevant to the topic.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I have made quite a few for orders and they love them


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

kazzza said:


> I'm glad you like teddys' sleeping bag but I feel your reply has to much information and actually not nessesary nor relevant to the topic.


Agreed! What would be the purpose of such a response?

Your teddy is adorable!


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I have made many and continue to make them. I not only have given them as gifts (everyone who has received them love them) but sold them in my craft booth. As with anything a little common sense goes a long ways.

As for the swaddling issue mentioned by mopgenorth. Babies need to be cuddled and swaddled some. It helps them to bond with either or both parents. I had 6 babies, am a grandmother to 26 and great grandmother to 4. I never saw this problem with cuddling and swaddling my babies.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Agreed! What would be the purpose of such a response?
> 
> Your teddy is adorable!


Thanks mopgenorth..grandson also wants sleeping bags for his giraffe and monkey.. LOL


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

kazzza said:


> I'm glad you like teddys' sleeping bag but I feel your reply has to much information and actually not nessesary nor relevant to the topic.


Love your bear! Too much information, not enough coffee.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i made several for HOME, a shelter for single moms-to-be...they were well received...in fact i got a request for more...
Blessings


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I was introduced to Entrelac when my son was a baby. Made a wonderful sleep sack for him and now it is being passed to his new daughter, so nice.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

may I say we have had sleeping bags/bunting or as we always called them cosie toes which we also used in the pushchair in the winter to keep the babies/childrens warm and you could get them with legs in or without just like a sleeping bag for babies/children 
also you could also buy very small ones for babies not for bed time but for when the winter came when you held them to feed or even when you had a christening as we had a satin one but I wood of had a crocheted one if they were around 
I wood love to have a pattern for a crochet one if anybody has one

angela



MissNettie said:


> I would like to know whether a lot of people really like the sleep sacks for babies. I am not sure that I would use one if I had a baby to care for. Made one for GGS and do not know whether they ever used it other than to make a picture to send me. If they do use them, do they prefer to have them open at the bottom (close with buttons) to make diaper change easier? MN


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

flhusker said:


> I have made many and continue to make them. I not only have given them as gifts (everyone who has received them love them) but sold them in my craft booth. As with anything a little common sense goes a long ways.
> 
> As for the swaddling issue mentioned by mopgenorth. Babies need to be cuddled and swaddled some. It helps them to bond with either or both parents. I had 6 babies, am a grandmother to 26 and great grandmother to 4. I never saw this problem with cuddling and swaddling my babies.


Oh I absolutely agree! I was referring to the tight wrapping of a baby with a blanket with the arms down that became so popular in recent years (parents were taught the technique at the hospital before taking their baby home). The potential harm comes from if the baby is so tightly swaddled that it restricts normal movement for long periods of time during the early months it can interfere with normal growth and development. I hope this clears up my earlier post - it certainly was not my intention to imply that babies should not ever be swaddled and certainly never cuddled!!!


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

Good to hear that a family pass down is to be used on the next generation..


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> The problem with sleep sacks isn't so much a safety issue as it is behavioral, which is why opinions have changed on the issue of swaddling. First of all, although swaddling helps the control startle response before babies learn to voluntarily control limb movement, when swaddled (whether during sleep or during awake times), the babe does not have access to the fist, which is the main source of babies learning to self-soothe. Studies have also shown that restricting baby's movements in general, whether awake or asleep, may result in delayed development of muscle tone and motor development.
> 
> The second problem arises when swaddling stops, even if it was only used during awake times. Babe has become accustomed to the sense of security by being inhibited with swaddling. When swaddling is discontinued and baby has not learned how to adapt to normal sleep body movements, the result may be increased startle response, which wakes the baby, thereby cutting short normal sleep times, both during the day and at night. So let those arms and legs flail away and let your baby have the workout he/she needs to help develop strong muscle and proper motor coordination as well as learning how to make himself feel better all around. After all, healthy and strong babies are happy babies!


Well said!

I read what AK said about using them to swaddle, but I don't see how those sacks swaddle a baby. The ones I have seen are like bags which are loose and allow free movement. Swaddles are wrapped around the baby. Is there a new style of sack?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Good info..knitting for a local charity, an just found some sleep sack patterns.. Think I will stick to baby blankets and quilts. I also was told not to make car seat blankets, because the seat belt won't secure properly. True?


Some patterns now have a slit for the harness. There are so many different styles of car seat, not sure if it would work for all, though.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owly-reversible-car-seat-blanket

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/car-seat-baby-blanket


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I have made these for my grands and for a friend of my daughter. They have all been used well and appreciated. I knit them with a flat bottom like a bag. I even got a picture recently from daughter's friend of her second baby in the sack I made for the first one. Thrilled my little heart. There is a place for them. jberg


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> Awwww... So cute! I can remember my Mother "tucking my sister in nice and tight". She used to have her pull the sheets tight and tuck them in as far as she could.... Calling Mom back to "do it tighter"! Thinking about it now, it must have given her a sense of security.
> 
> Not me.... As soon as Mom left the room I tore off my blankets, took off my PJ's and slept naked! Giggle, giggle.😖😆😂😨


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

SPOT ON mopgenorth as that is the protocol for infants that are "normal".

However, with all the premies and developing countries with not the best in infant care there is a high mortality rate due to exposure that is far worse than developmental issues that can be corrected later. Dead is dead.

That is why that computer person from Silicone Valley has developed the swaddling system to maintain core temps without incubators and expensive and unreliable (no regular power source that we have) equipment. It is essentially a survival blanket material made in a swaddling fashion so no extremities are exposed and they remain in them for weeks sometimes (depending on the age frame they need to obtain). Mortality rates have declined appreciatively enough that the US system is looking into them as well for just the energy saving as well aspect.

That doesn't mean one can knit one nor should depend on a knit one for the same purpose so in general you are totally correct. I like the bunting as a garment like the mermaids etc. for passing the sweeties around but nothing for regular use. One would not put the infant to bed in a tootoo either even if they want the infant to grow up to be the principal ballerina, but I'm sure there are some whack-a-doos that do :-o :shock: :lol:

As for eye liner I will not go outside without huge lines around my eyes and with my shaky hand I have the perfect designer only eyes in the world. It is like the football players in controlling the light reflection in my failing eyes and saves on lost sun glasses :XD: I just make sure and throw the brushes away after ten years of heavy regular use.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't like them and refuse to make them.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I have made 2 of my own designs w zippers the grandmother to be loved them zippers make diaper/nappie change faster both with hoods well received, both crocheted any sweater pattern can be adapted for this


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

I understand coats, blankets, etc should not go under carseat straps. The straps won't hold the child as securely as necessary.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

disgo said:


> SPOT ON mopgenorth as that is the protocol for infants that are "normal".
> 
> However, with all the premies and developing countries with not the best in infant care there is a high mortality rate due to exposure that is far worse than developmental issues that can be corrected later. Dead is dead.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your clarification that of course there are always exceptions to the rules and preemie babes come with a whole different set of rules. Nothing is EVER set in stone (except for aspirin - the connection to Reyes that was established in the early 1980s has been without waiver ever since), when it comes to the health and well-being of babies and kids.

Check out my recent post for some fabulous eyeliner and eye shadow techniques - although my hand is steady, my close up vision would never allow me to attempt such a thing - but wouldn't it be cool if you could buy a temporary "tattoo" to recreate some of this artist's images?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358380-1.html


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

kazzza said:


> I'm glad you like teddys' sleeping bag but I feel your reply has to much information and actually not nessesary nor relevant to the topic.


I'm sorry you don't understand/appreciate the IDEA of transitioning from swaddling as an infant to that of "being tucked in tightly" as a toddler. There is a direct correlation between contact and comfort that seems to be lost on you.

This information could have proved useful to your grandson (as well as others) but apparently the concept has been lost on you.

I will UNWATCH this subject as I can see when the rude comments cause a polite discussion to "go south" yet again. Enjoy your day and your discussion.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Thanks for your clarification that of course there are always exceptions to the rules and preemie babes come with a whole different set of rules. Nothing is EVER set in stone (except for aspirin - the connection to Reyes that's was established in the early 1980s has been without waiver ever since), when it comes to the health and well-being of babies and kids.
> 
> Check out my recent post for some fabulous eyeliner and eye shadow techniques - although my hand is steady, my close up vision would never allow me to attempt such a thing - but wouldn't it be cool if you could buy a temporary "tattoo" to recreate some of this artist's images?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358380-1.html


Warning from a close friend that got talked into the inked ones. She hated them and removing them is even worse.

We could add Thalidomide and Haldol to the list as well.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Awwww... So cute! I can remember my Mother "tucking my sister in nice and tight". She used to have her pull the sheets tight and tuck them in as far as she could.... Calling Mom back to "do it tighter"! Thinking about it now, it must have given her a sense of security.
> 
> *Not me.... As soon as Mom left the room I tore off my blankets, took off my PJ's and slept naked! Giggle, giggle*.😖😆😂😨





kazzza said:


> I'm glad you like teddys' sleeping bag but I feel *your reply has to much information and actually not nessesary nor relevant to the topic*.





AmyKnits said:


> I'm sorry you don't understand/appreciate the IDEA of transitioning from swaddling as an infant to that of "being tucked in tightly" as a toddler.
> 
> *It could have proved useful to your grandson, but apparently the concept has been lost on you*.
> 
> I will UNWATCH this subject as I can see when the rude comments cause a polite discussion to "go south" yet again. Enjoy your day and your discussion.


Yup - sure.
And HOW does the statement from a 45+ year old woman about her sleeping naked 'HELP' or be "USEFUL' for anyone in this discussion???

Do you NOT know what is meant by TOO MUCH Information???


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Yup - sure.
> And HOW does the statement from a 45+ year old woman about sleeping naked 'HELP' or be "USEFUL' for anyone in this discussion???
> 
> Do you NOT know what is meant by TOO MUCH Information???


that ship has sailed and she totally missed the boat! change course for due north - we are headed for the attic!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm sorry you don't understand/appreciate the IDEA of transitioning from swaddling as an infant to that of "being tucked in tightly" as a toddler. *There is a direct correlation between contact and comfort that seems to be lost on you*.
> 
> This information could have proved useful to your grandson *(as well as others)* but apparently the concept has been lost on you.
> 
> I will UNWATCH this subject as I can see when the rude comments cause a polite discussion to "go south" yet again. Enjoy your day and your discussion.


Your edited version is more flaming and belittling than the original -- you should have left it alone.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Yup - sure.
> And HOW does the statement from a 45+ year old woman about her sleeping naked 'HELP' or be "USEFUL' for anyone in this discussion???
> 
> Do you NOT know what is meant by TOO MUCH Information???


Sad when someone doesn't recognize their own words.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm sorry you don't understand/appreciate the IDEA of transitioning from swaddling as an infant to that of "being tucked in tightly" as a toddler. There is a direct correlation between contact and comfort that seems to be lost on you.
> 
> This information could have proved useful to your grandson (as well as others) but apparently the concept has been lost on you.
> 
> I will UNWATCH this subject as I can see when the rude comments cause a polite discussion to "go south" yet again. Enjoy your day and your discussion.


That is not the information we are referring to.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Doesn't she know we have more than one ball?


----------



## chinook2 (Aug 3, 2015)

Have had very favorable response from recipients...which I truly hope we're sincere since I have one ready for an up-coming shower.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

We shall miss you ............ :XD:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> that ship has sailed and she totally missed the boat! change course for due north - we are headed for the attic!


Waiting in the attic


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

My goodness!! She knows what was referred to. Embarrassed herself yet again?! Easier to pretend otherwise. Ding..ding..not going to the attic! More cobwebs..no thanks...lounging by the pool..next to my airfield..at my lake house..playing tennis later on my recently built court..have to get the Butler to bring me another mimosa.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> My goodness!! She knows what was referred to. Embarrassed herself yet again?! Easier to pretend otherwise. Ding..ding..not going to the attic! More cobwebs..no thanks...lounging by the pool..next to my airfield..at my lake house..playing tennis later on my recently built court..have to get the Butler to bring me another mimosa.


Wait am I lost?
Oh well, back to my housework and knitting. 
It was an interesting topic because I have never knit a sleep sack and wasn't sure if young Moms used them.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Waiting in the attic


Get out of the attic..bats in the bellfry...cobwebs...yikes..enough of that right here! Fast..down the bannister!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Get out of the attic..bats in the bellfry...cobwebs...yikes..enough of that right here! Fast..down the bannister!!


Okay sliding down right now :thumbup:
Whew a close one.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Wait am I lost?
> Oh well, back to my housework and knitting.
> It was an interesting topic because I have never knit a sleep sack and wasn't sure if young Moms used them.


No dear..imagination is wonderful..until you actually believe your own lies! What has knitting?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> My goodness!! She knows what was referred to. Embarrassed herself yet again?! Easier to pretend otherwise. Ding..ding..not going to the attic! More cobwebs..no thanks...lounging by the pool..next to my airfield..at my lake house..playing tennis later on my recently built court..have to get the Butler to bring me another mimosa.


I've called for the private jet (which I shall fly myself just because I can) - I'll be there shortly - tell the butler mimosas for two!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

What a lovely scene


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh well!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> I've called for the private jet (which I shall fly myself just because I can) - I'll be there shortly - tell the butler mimosas for two!


On dear.. Should I hire a band to meet you at the airfield???


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> What a lovely scene


This one... Allow me..


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> This one... Allow me..


Thank you, wise one.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Must you? Admin is likely getting really sick of these attack comments and we will be having everything moved to Attic, then have to go there to find the knitting. Everyone shares a little story of themselves now and then and this poster is the only one jumped on. Right or wrong in whom evers eyes, this was going pleasantly until the barb.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Must you? Admin is likely getting really sick of these attack comments and we will be having everything moved to Attic, then have to go there to find the knitting. Everyone shares a little story of themselves now and then and this poster is the only one jumped on. Right or wrong in whom evers eyes, this was going pleasantly until the barb.


I'm sorry, did you say a little story now and then? I don't mean to be disrespectful but we don't need the personal, the bra size, the height, the sleeping in husband's arms, sleeping naked, etc, etc,.
I like my knitting without anyone's personals. thank you.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I highly recommend sleeping nude. You will get the best rest of your life. And save a lot of money on pj and night gown that twist around you. Try it, you might like it.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Must you? Admin is likely getting really sick of these attack comments and we will be having everything moved to Attic, then have to go there to find the knitting. Everyone shares a little story of themselves now and then and this poster is the only one jumped on. Right or wrong in whom evers eyes, this was going pleasantly until the barb.


Thank you for saying this. I don't get this ganging up on someone. Feels like mean girl bullying.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I'm sorry, did you say a little story now and then? I don't mean to be disrespectful but we don't need the personal, the bra size, the height, the sleeping in husband's arms, sleeping naked, etc, etc,.
> I like my knitting without anyone's personals. thank you.


She was referring to herself as a child, for Pete's sake.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> I highly recommend sleeping nude. You will get the best rest of your life. And save a lot of money on pj and night gown that twist around you. Try it, you might like it.


Giggle, giggle. While I was posting about when I was a toddler and Mom tucked me in.... (Don't know too many 45+ year olds who have Mom tuck them in, but who am I to judge..... :roll: :roll:.) I must say I agree with you! :thumbup: :thumbup:

It not only leads to a better night's sleep.... I will leave the rest to the imagination.... Lest the prudish comment negatively....

Glad I clicked back on this topic to bookmark a comment! Have a great day!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> I highly recommend sleeping nude. You will get the best rest of your life. And save a lot of money on pj and night gown that twist around you. Try it, you might like it.


I sew my own nighties, thank you.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

The minions have taken over.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

purpleone said:


> may I say we have had sleeping bags/bunting or as we always called them cosie toes which we also used in the pushchair in the winter to keep the babies/childrens warm and you could get them with legs in or without just like a sleeping bag for babies/children
> also you could also buy very small ones for babies not for bed time but for when the winter came when you held them to feed or even when you had a christening as we had a satin one but I wood of had a crocheted one if they were around
> I wood love to have a pattern for a crochet one if anybody has one
> 
> angela


My daughter crocheted these:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

soccerballetmom said:


> My daughter crocheted these:


Very pretty!


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

And this one, but she doesn't have it listed on Ravelry. I'll ask her where the pattern is from.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

soccerballetmom said:


> And this one, but she doesn't have it listed on Ravelry. I'll ask her where the pattern is from.


Everyone a beauty!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Giggle, giggle. While I was posting about when I was a toddler and Mom tucked me in.... (Don't know too many 45+ year olds who have Mom tuck them in, but who am I to judge..... :roll: :roll I must say I agree with you! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> It not only leads to a better night's sleep.... I will leave the rest to the imagination.... Lest the prudes comment negatively....
> 
> Glad I clicked back on this topic to bookmark a comment! Have a great day!


So that has been your problem --- lack of 'good' sleep.
As you have mentioned many many times - you sleep in silk or wool PJ's.
Bye Bye


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I'm sorry, did you say a little story now and then? I don't mean to be disrespectful but we don't need the personal, the bra size, the height, the sleeping in husband's arms, sleeping naked, etc, etc,.
> I like my knitting without anyone's personals. thank you.


Sounded to me like a little toddler story, can you not leave the past posts out of every new post by repeating them? I personally will not be learning to live in the attic. And I think that was a great idea as now I can skip the Attic and hope all is well on other venues. Many people on here tell a little personal info at times, people will stop sharing a cute story or info that could be helpful for fear they too will become the next poster to be ridiculed. If it is too personal for someone, why keep re mentioning it.
And no I am not in a "club" or "group" I am a reader that thinks all has been carried too far, the sense of fair play has diminished on KP, because, IMHO, some posters will not let their personal animosity stay off of the posts. 
Now, I try not to offend anyone on this site, purposefully or willfully, so I must train myself to look past all this and not pay a fig of attention to some posts. It is a difficult task. I will do better.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

soccerballetmom said:


> My daughter crocheted these:


These sleeping bags are just lovely. Nice and soft and loose fitting for movement.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

soccerballetmom said:


> And this one, but she doesn't have it listed on Ravelry. I'll ask her where the pattern is from.


Your daughter shoes lovely work! Her baby must feel loved and snuggled.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

soccerballetmom said:


> And this one, but she doesn't have it listed on Ravelry. I'll ask her where the pattern is from.


Wonderful! very talented daughter you have!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Connie W said:


> She was referring to herself as a child, for Pete's sake.


Amen!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Beachkc said:


> I highly recommend sleeping nude. You will get the best rest of your life. And save a lot of money on pj and night gown that twist around you. Try it, you might like it.


Nope, not for me. I did not find sleeping this way was any more comfortable.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Everyone a beauty!


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

I also found these free patterns for crocheted buntings on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sack

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bunting-bag

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cozy-baby-bunting

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/33-baby-girls-bunting

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shell-bunting-crochet

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-baby-bunting

There are also paid patterns, to see them all:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&query=Baby%20bunting&craft=crochet&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Giggle, giggle. While I was posting about when I was a toddler and Mom tucked me in.... (Don't know too many 45+ year olds who have Mom tuck them in, but who am I to judge..... :roll: :roll:.) I must say I agree with you! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> It not only leads to a better night's sleep.... I will leave the rest to the imagination.... Lest the prudish comment negatively....
> 
> Glad I clicked back on this topic to bookmark a comment! Have a great day!


Clicked back on the topic after unwatching, eh Amy? 
Sorry Montanna Gramma, but Amy is not the innocent bystander. She may have fooled some but not all. 
Kathy


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> Your daughter shoes lovely work! Her baby must feel loved and snuggled.


No babies of her own yet. (She's hoping for a ring soon, though!) She does a lot of crocheting for donations and for gifts


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Amen!


And the rest as a child ?


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

Years ago, I had a baby sack pattern that I made several times. It was designed to be outerwear. When my twin granddaughters were born, I thought about resurrecting the pattern, but realized that it wouldn't work with car seats, where there's a strap coming up between the legs. The world has changed...for the better and safer, I think.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Clicked back on the topic after unwatching, eh Amy?
> 
> How coincidental the she clicked back on at that exact time, huh?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Clicked back on the topic after unwatching, eh Amy?
> ...


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Right, like I said she may have fooled some but not all. Amy is hardly innocent in all the shenanigans, as a matter of fact I will be so bold as to say she instigates it. As others have stated she feeds off of it.


Oh, I agree completely.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Beachkc said:


> I highly recommend sleeping nude. You will get the best rest of your life. And save a lot of money on pj and night gown that twist around you. Try it, you might like it.


Well it's not like it's just been invented. Should I tell you how my husband and I sleep or should I keep it to myself? I think I'm secure enough to have that information between the two of us.

This had been an interesting thread as a baby gift alternative that can be gender neutral.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Well it's not like it's just been invented. Should I tell you how my husband and I sleep or should I keep it to myself? I think I'm secure enough to have that information between the two of us.
> 
> This had been an interesting thread as a baby gift alternative that can be gender neutral.


You have class Shannon. Thank you.


----------



## juliepugs (Aug 30, 2015)

impatient knitter said:


> FYI: I used a "sleeping bag" for all of my children when they were babies. (That's what we called them then.) It was made from a thin, but durable, blanket material, zipped down the front to about their waist, and I always appreciated it because I didn't have to worry that they might kick off a regular blanket while they were sleeping, and get a chill. They could kick all they wanted, but they'd still keep warm.
> 
> Oh...my children are now 49, 50 and 51!! And I inherited it from my sister, whose children are now * 61, 60, 59, 54 and 49!!* And some of her _grandchildren_ and one or two of her GREATS have also worn it, too, so I guess you'd say it served our families well!!


They were called Blanket Sleepers when mine were little, now they are 48 and 42 and men, still call them my (babies).


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

juliepugs said:


> They were called Blanket Sleepers when mine were little, now they are 48 and 42 and men, still call them my (babies).


How quickly time passes. I always had my small children sleep in the footed blanket sleepers with the non skid soles..


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

We used for our 4 granddaughters and we love them, so the babies.. Substitute from a blanket or cover in the crib.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

These sleep sacks still exist. My granddaughters have been in them almost from birth. The ones my daughter buys zip down the side and snap at the shoulders. Still serve the same purpose, avoiding the use of a blanket.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Right, like I said she may have fooled some but not all. Amy is hardly innocent in all the shenanigans, as a matter of fact I will be so bold as to say she instigates it. As others have stated she feeds off of it.


Well don't y'all think its time to moveon.com.

AK can barely post a comment these days without people flocking to rip apart every comment she makes.
I mean if she bothers you so much - ignore - who nominated anyone here as the forum 'bouncer' anyway.

Yeah I know that some posts come across as controlling and screechy , - especially with words typed in CAPS, sometimes some even seem contradictory and yes the giggling also seems a tad weird, but lordy you know, live and let live. She brings up interesting topics as opposed to the barrage of one liner comments.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> You have class Shannon. Thank you.


You are welcome!

The other comment about "leaving it to the imagination". (See how quotation marks are supposed to be used).

How in the world do you think we've all become mothers? I'm going to stop with this one question because it really could get ugly.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Well don't y'all think its time to moveon.com.
> 
> AK can barely post a comment these days without people flocking to rip apart every comment she makes.
> I mean if she bothers you so much - ignore - who nominated anyone here as the forum 'bouncer' anyway.
> ...


I have always stated Amy has a lot to offer and I read her threads as well. What I was saying is that she is not an innocent bystander.
I wanted to add that I am not trying to be "bouncer" here on KP. I will ask you though if you are familiar with Amy's DNR list, if not perhaps you should direct this question towards her. 
Kathy


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I was going to knit some and send them to Samaritan's Purse to give to the Christian refugees in Iraq this winter. They live in tents with no heat and I'm sure they'd be happy for them.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

DebHow78 said:


> I was going to knit some and send them to Samaritan's Purse to give to the Christian refugees in Iraq this winter. They live in tents with no heat and I'm sure they'd be happy for them.


Knit on --- and bless your heart.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Chrisjac, LizR, Montana Gramma and Katsch,

Thank you! I'll pass the compliments on to my daughter.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Well don't y'all think its time to moveon.com.
> 
> AK can barely post a comment these days without people flocking to rip apart every comment she makes.
> I mean if she bothers you so much - ignore - who nominated anyone here as the forum 'bouncer' anyway.
> ...


I don't care what she has to offer - it is all negated by the fact that she is a mean nasty person who uses the back door to spread ugly lies about other members when they don't agree with her. She lies about everything, from her personal life all the way up the ladder about her knitting. She treats people unfairly and the attempts to manipulate the situation so she looks like the victim. I can only imagine what a horror she must have been as a teenager/young adult if this is what she is like a grown woman.

Criticize us if you must, but be assured that at least our intentions come from a good place, and not from a cold wicked heart as some would have you believe.

Whatever is said is always traced back to HER actions and words - she is not innocent. The person behind the "giggle giggle" goes out of her way to hurt people and I am not willing to stand by and let it happen.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Sounded to me like a little toddler story, can you not leave the past posts out of every new post by repeating them? I personally will not be learning to live in the attic. And I think that was a great idea as now I can skip the Attic and hope all is well on other venues. Many people on here tell a little personal info at times, people will stop sharing a cute story or info that could be helpful for fear they too will become the next poster to be ridiculed. If it is too personal for someone, why keep re mentioning it.
> And no I am not in a "club" or "group" I am a reader that thinks all has been carried too far, the sense of fair play has diminished on KP, because, IMHO, some posters will not let their personal animosity stay off of the posts.
> Now, I try not to offend anyone on this site, purposefully or willfully, so I must train myself to look past all this and not pay a fig of attention to some posts. It is a difficult task. I will do better.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

soccerballetmom said:


> My daughter crocheted these:


Thanks for pictures..I like the last one but hard to pick one as they are all nice! I never had sleep sacks. I remember buying sleepers with legs and slip-free feet that zipped up the front and they were made of blanket weight fleece.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Right, like I said she may have fooled some but not all. Amy is hardly innocent in all the shenanigans, as a matter of fact I will be so bold as to say she instigates it. As others have stated she feeds off of it.


So true! It never stops.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Thanks for pictures..I like the last one but hard to pick one as they are all nice! I never had sleep sacks. I remember buying sleepers with legs and slip-free feet that zipped up the front and they were made of blanket weight fleece.[/quote
> 
> Good memories, my kids had the flannel ones, no fleece invented then.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't imagine trussing my daughter up in one of those swaddlers when she was a baby. I think the shrieks would still be reverberating and she just turned 43! She never liked any kind of confinement.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I don't care what she has to offer - it is all negated by the fact that she is a mean nasty person who uses the back door to spread ugly lies about other members when they don't agree with her. She lies about everything, from her personal life all the way up the ladder about her knitting. She treats people unfairly and the attempts to manipulate the situation so she looks like the victim. I can only imagine what a horror she must have been as a teenager/young adult if this is what she is like a grown woman.
> 
> Criticize us if you must, but be assured that at least our intentions come from a good place, and not from a cold wicked heart as some would have you believe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Isn't responding in a vicious manner like the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Connie W said:


> Isn't responding in a vicious manner like the pot calling the kettle black?


And my quoted response deserved this??
Aug 30, 15 20:55 (Just a few days ago).
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357952-5.html#7858586


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> And my quoted response deserved this??
> Aug 30, 15 20:55 (Just a few days ago).
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357952-5.html#7858586


Sad that they never see this first.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

dijewe said:


> Well don't y'all think its time to moveon.com.
> 
> AK can barely post a comment these days without people flocking to rip apart every comment she makes.
> I mean if she bothers you so much - ignore - who nominated anyone here as the forum 'bouncer' anyway.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

dijewe said:


> Well don't y'all think its time to moveon.com.
> 
> AK can barely post a comment these days without people flocking to rip apart every comment she makes.
> I mean if she bothers you so much - ignore - who nominated anyone here as the forum 'bouncer' anyway.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gillyc said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Do you not read?
And my quoted response deserved this??
Aug 30, 15 20:55 (Just a few days ago).
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357952-5.html#7858586


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

What in the world has happened to this thread? Some people are seriously trying to respond to the original post, while others seem to want to stir the pot. If you don't have anything to add to the topic, why respond at all. Some of us are really interested in the original topic, not all your BS.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gillyc said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And my quoted response deserved this??
Aug 30, 15 20:55 (Just a few days ago).
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357952-5.html#7858586


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

1grammyshouse said:


> What in the world has happened to this thread? Some people are seriously trying to respond to the original post, while others seem to want to stir the pot. If you don't have anything to add to the topic, why respond at all. Some of us are really interested in the original topic, not all your BS.


Take a look at who stirred the pot before you judge.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> The problem with sleep sacks isn't so much a safety issue as it is behavioral, which is why opinions have changed on the issue of swaddling. First of all, although swaddling helps the control startle response before babies learn to voluntarily control limb movement, when swaddled (whether during sleep or during awake times), the babe does not have access to the fist, which is the main source of babies learning to self-soothe. Studies have also shown that restricting baby's movements in general, whether awake or asleep, may result in delayed development of muscle tone and motor development.
> 
> The second problem arises when swaddling stops, even if it was only used during awake times. Babe has become accustomed to the sense of security by being inhibited with swaddling. When swaddling is discontinued and baby has not learned how to adapt to normal sleep body movements, the result may be increased startle response, which wakes the baby, thereby cutting short normal sleep times, both during the day and at night. So let those arms and legs flail away and let your baby have the workout he/she needs to help develop strong muscle and proper motor coordination as well as learning how to make himself feel better all around. After all, healthy and strong babies are happy babies!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Knit one for my daughter, she only used it as photo prop. We never make another.


----------



## Grandma_Sue (Mar 7, 2015)

I knitted a sleep sack for a great niece that was 2 months premature. The babies mom loved it because it would stay on the baby when blankets would get kicked off. Since it's crucial to keep preemies warm, they loved the sleep sack.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Grandma_Sue said:


> I knitted a sleep sack for a great niece that was 2 months premature. The babies mom loved it because it would stay on the baby when blankets would get kicked off. Since it's crucial to keep preemies warm, they loved the sleep sack.


Lovely, my daughter,now grown, born two months early, was kept warm the same way.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Grandma_Sue said:


> I knitted a sleep sack for a great niece that was 2 months premature. The babies mom loved it because it would stay on the baby when blankets would get kicked off. Since it's crucial to keep preemies warm, they loved the sleep sack.


This is wonderful and a really good use of a sleep sack.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Take a look at who stirred the pot before you judge.


The problem is not everyone has the whole story..nor all the details. They only see the presentation here. She adds drama..then claims innocence. If people want to ignore that..then they will. She took this off topic..or gave the means to assure it would. This is not the first time either then cries foul..and others defend her. She is not stupid, and knows exactly how to manipulate, not only topics, but people as well.

I was really looking forward to more on this subject, as I think this is important for my charitable knitting. I did find some valuable information. It went off topic when she again thoughôt her cutsie remarks were needed, immature behaviour detoured it....If someone wants to place "blame", read what was said..by whom..before it turned...however many times it is stated " I am here to share, learn, gain knowledge ,about knitting", then she should be the first to make sure it is not derailed..instead of causing it to.

If you do not want your personal life to be a public life...keep it personal..even a child is warned about posting personal information online...she has even mentioned her most private times with her spouse..what?!! That should be a very private, personal thing between two people, not shared with how many people on KP??

I respect Amy's knitting ability. I respect the knowledge she shares. I do not respect how it is presented, nor do I believe she is wiser than any others, or that her way is the be all, end all..there are many techniques to try...find what fits best for you..

As I stated, not everyone here knows what others do..so of course they defend what they do see...

Off to find more interesting topics...pics..info..
I bookmarked what I can use for my charity from this topic...thank you all for providing links..suggestions.. pics..etc.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

My boy/girl twins were born 26 years ago and it took me a few days to figure that I needed to swaddle my son (with a blanket fashioned as the hospital did it) in order to keep him comforted. The length of time I did it was very short, however and I would keep his arms out after awhile too. I think common sense kicks in to let you know when to stop swaddling. I never swaddled my 2 older girls or his twin sister. He probably missed the closeness they shared in the womb. As they grew older, he was always missing her when she would do things without him. He never much liked any of her boyfriends or her husband either!!



mopgenorth said:


> The problem with sleep sacks isn't so much a safety issue as it is behavioral, which is why opinions have changed on the issue of swaddling. First of all, although swaddling helps the control startle response before babies learn to voluntarily control limb movement, when swaddled (whether during sleep or during awake times), the babe does not have access to the fist, which is the main source of babies learning to self-soothe. Studies have also shown that restricting baby's movements in general, whether awake or asleep, may result in delayed development of muscle tone and motor development.
> 
> The second problem arises when swaddling stops, even if it was only used during awake times. Babe has become accustomed to the sense of security by being inhibited with swaddling. When swaddling is discontinued and baby has not learned how to adapt to normal sleep body movements, the result may be increased startle response, which wakes the baby, thereby cutting short normal sleep times, both during the day and at night. So let those arms and legs flail away and let your baby have the workout he/she needs to help develop strong muscle and proper motor coordination as well as learning how to make himself feel better all around. After all, healthy and strong babies are happy babies!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Forty plus years ago when I worked in a newborn nursery, we tightly swaddled only those babies who could not otherwise be comforted. And not for long periods. And I was taught to leave one arm out so the baby could get its fist to its mouth if it wanted (and they usually did). Interesting to see how things have changed.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> Forty plus years ago when I worked in a newborn nursery, we tightly swaddled only those babies who could not otherwise be comforted. And not for long periods. And I was taught to leave one arm out so the baby could get its fist to its mouth if it wanted (and they usually did). Interesting to see how things have changed.


My first grandchild was born last Monday, I was able to see her minutes after her birth, before her bath. Just as you said, Swaddled, one arm out and for sure, the fist in the mouth.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> My first grandchild was born last Monday, I was able to see her minutes after her birth, before her bath. Just as you said, Swaddled, one arm out and for sure, the fist in the mouth.


Congratulations Grandma!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Congratulations Grandma!


It took so frigging long for my kids to produce a grandchild, I thought I would kick the bucket before It happened!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

soccerballetmom said:


> No babies of her own yet. (She's hoping for a ring soon, though!) She does a lot of crocheting for donations and for gifts


Well she will have lots of lovely things planned if she does decide to be a Mom. Bet her friends and customers are very pleased with her items.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I never could understand the rush. Then my daughter who had just turned 18 made me a G-mother at age 50. I was not happy. I told my DH that I was so ashamed that I was running away. He gently touched my arm and said that if I was leaving, he would go with me. That struck me as so ridiculous it made me laugh and I realized how silly I was being trying to escape a situation. We still had 14 year old twins to raise.

(we still had


chrisjac said:


> It took so frigging long for my kids to produce a grandchild, I thought I would kick the bucket before It happened!


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> Well she will have lots of lovely things planned if she does decide to be a Mom. Bet her friends and customers are very pleased with her items.


She is hoping to be a Mom someday. Everyone she makes things for is thrilled with the gifts. (No customers, charity donations.)


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

My thoughts on grandchildren...if I had known how wonderful they were..I'd had them first!! I have 4..my oldest had hers when she was 19...I did the happy dance..and did so for the rest too.

Great grandma someday..the two oldest grands are in no hurry..seems college is number one..followed by sports at a close second.. And the other two..only 12 and 7..


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Janice Wilkens said:


> I never could understand the rush. Then my daughter who had just turned 18 made me a G-mother at age 50. I was not happy. I told my DH that I was so ashamed that I was running away. He gently touched my arm and said that if I was leaving, he would go with me. That struck me as so ridiculous it made me laugh and I realized how silly I was being trying to escape a situation. We still had 14 year old twins to raise.
> 
> (we still had


Certainly my children were not in a rush to marry nor have children. They are in their late thirties, their careers in full swing and I now have my first grandchild.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Certainly my children were not in a rush to marry nor have children. They are in their late thirties, their careers in full swing and I now have my first grandchild.


... and life is good


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> ... and life is good


Sounds like a song coming on.......


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Sounds like a song coming on.......


The circle of life.. Congratulations.. Love me some babies!!! You will be the best grabdmother...no matter what you knit!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> The circle of life.. Congratulations.. Love me some babies!!! You will be the best grandmother...no matter what you knit!


I've only got 40+ years experience, Do you think that's enough?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I've only got 40+ years experience, Do you think that's enough?


Will that be with acrylic or natural fibers? Just asking.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I've only got 40+ years experience, Do you think that's enough?


Depends..are you a GRABDMOTHER..or not..if you are just knit them some giant dishcloths to wrap the babies in....


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Will that be with acrylic or natural fibers? Just asking.


I gave the daughter in law, a basketfull of knitted and sewn goodies. You name the yarn, I used it. She loves the ease of washing and not spending time hand washing.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Depends..are you a GRABDMOTHER..or not..if you are just knit them some giant dishcloths to wrap the babies in....


In that basket was a hand quilted quilt (?)and a beautiful leaf style blanket.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I gave the daughter in law, a basketfull of knitted and sewn goodies. You name the yarn, I used it. She loves the ease of washing and not spending time hand washing.


Good for her, more time for cuddles. Did you make any sleep sacks? I really like some of the patterns shown on this thread. Maybe when I become a granny I will knit some.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I gave the daughter in law, a basketfull of knitted and sewn goodies. You name the yarn, I used it. She loves the ease of washing and not spending time hand washing.


If ya can't use the yarn ya love...love the yarn your with..sing it with me!!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> In that basket was a hand quilted quilt (?)and a beautiful leaf style blanket.


I am so sorry..you will never qualify for gra b dmother....


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Good for her, more time for cuddles. Did you make any sleep sacks? I really like some of the patterns shown on this thread. Maybe when I become a granny I will knit some.


So did I..I already had a few bookmarked in ravelry..When mine were little we (my family) referred to them as baby straight jackets...😁


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Good for her, more time for cuddles. Did you make any sleep sacks? I really like some of the patterns shown on this thread. Maybe when I become a granny I will knit some.


I gave them the one my son wore when he was a baby, entrelac pattern.
That might be the next lesson we receive here, don't you think?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I gave them the one my son wore when he was a baby, entrelac pattern.
> That might be the next lesson we receive here, don't you think?


How wonderful! Enterlac hmmm... Could be.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> How wonderful! Enterlac hmmm... Could be.


It's an old pattern, let me know and I can give it to you.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Add my congrats to the rest, Grandma! It is the best thing in the world! I have loved many people in my life and thought I knew all about it, and then I held my first grandbaby, and it was like a brand new way to love. Nothing better!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Add my congrats to the rest, Grandma! It is the best thing in the world! I have loved many people in my life and thought I knew all about it, and then I held my first grandbaby, and it was like a brand new way to love. Nothing better!


I held her right after she was born, and asked myself, how can you love someone so much, so quickly?


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Warning from a close friend that got talked into the inked ones. She hated them and removing them is even worse.
> 
> We could add Thalidomide and Haldol to the list as well.


Hi Gordon! This is off the subject (which may not be a bad thing) but I had eyeliner tattooed many years ago. It was nice for a while, but then I had to have a blephorectome (don't correct me, I know that spelling is wrong) and what had been nice little lines at the corner of my eyes ended up turning upwards and I had to forever more resort to more eyeliner than I'd otherwise be using. The tattoo has faded now, but you can still see those funky lines going the wrong way. Ah, Vanity, thy name is me!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

I made one for a friend with sleeves, so the infant couldn't slip down into it, and it turned into a robe when she started to walk. Friend loved it never had to worry about the covers being kicked off.


----------



## alfief (Nov 11, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> Must you? Admin is likely getting really sick of these attack comments and we will be having everything moved to Attic, then have to go there to find the knitting. Everyone shares a little story of themselves now and then and this poster is the only one jumped on. Right or wrong in whom evers eyes, this was going pleasantly until the barb.


 :thumbup:


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> I would like to know whether a lot of people really like the sleep sacks for babies. I am not sure that I would use one if I had a baby to care for. Made one for GGS and do not know whether they ever used it other than to make a picture to send me. If they do use them, do they prefer to have them open at the bottom (close with buttons) to make diaper change easier? MN


I think 'sleep sacks' are great. We call them sleeping bags...

We had an incident where our little one got covered by blankets and a breathing problem which we hadn't known about, became obvious. A panicky visit to the evergency Department of the (thankfully, close) local hospital, and a checkup by the Paedictrician, revealed the breathing problem, and we were told to not have any blankets near him. He is to sleep in a sleeping bag for warmth. In this way he can never accidentally get under anything that might obstruct his breathing.

Yes, sleeping bags are great.

Being buttoned or not is a preference, I suppose. I like them buttoned so that they can be unbuttoned as the children grow.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> I held her right after she was born, and asked myself, how can you love someone so much, so quickly?


I was out last evening and missed being part of this happy time.
Many, many, many congratulations. I know that baby has one of the best grandmother's ever.
Love at first sight Nothing can melt your heart the way a grandbaby can. I felt the same way when I saw my GS. Only have one and like you didn't think it would happen but kept hoping.
Hugs to you all.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:


> I was out last evening and missed being part of this happy time.
> Many, many, many congratulations. I know that baby has one of the best grandmother's ever.
> Love at first sight Nothing can melt your heart the way a grandbaby can. I felt the same way when I saw my GS. Only have one and like you didn't think it would happen but kept hoping.
> Hugs to you all.


Thank Liz, you're the best.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Add my congrats to the rest, Grandma! It is the best thing in the world! I have loved many people in my life and thought I knew all about it, and then I held my first grandbaby, and it was like a brand new way to love. Nothing better!


Thanks sweetie!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Wonderful to have gks! I will be a ggm in oct. looking forward to it! Do not know gender, thry want to a surprise! So knitting in white and rust color for a blanket, made a white one too.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> Wonderful to have gks! I will be a ggm in oct. looking forward to it! Do not know gender, thry want to a surprise! So knitting in white and rust color for a blanket, made a white one too.


Congrats in advance Don't forget bright colors!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I also did that for my gs who is now 32.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I held her right after she was born, and asked myself, how can you love someone so much, so quickly?


It's the sweetest thing. I'm patiently (kind of) waiting for it to happen to us. So happy for you. (((HUGS)))


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I had nothing to say about sleep sacks, because I've never had children, so have never had need to knit one of these things, just following the thread because you guys are hilarious. I would like to add my congratulations for the new baby, and please post pictures of the stuff I know you will be knitting....


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

hi there

thanks for finding them for me but it is not highlighted so I cant click on the link please help me

angela



soccerballetmom said:


> My daughter crocheted these:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> It's the sweetest thing. I'm patiently (kind of) waiting for it to happen to us. So happy for you. (((HUGS)))


Thanks!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

books said:


> I had nothing to say about sleep sacks, because I've never had children, so have never had need to knit one of these things, just following the thread because you guys are hilarious. I would like to add my congratulations for the new baby, and please post pictures of the stuff I know you will be knitting....


If this is addressed to me, thanks. I'm kind of burned out with babyknitting. I filled a huge basket for my grandaughter and she is set!
I found out no one on my daughter in law's family does any knitting nor crocheting. They do love to shop and buy everything at Nordstroms and something called Janie and Jack. I can't compete with that kind of shopping on my budget but everything I've made,was made with love and caring.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

please may I say that these are just fabulous and I wood love to have the instructions if you have them please

I just love the colours that you have used

angela



soccerballetmom said:


> My daughter crocheted these:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks for the links you put on here and I have tried the first one and im not a member of annie please can yuou help me

angela



soccerballetmom said:


> I also found these free patterns for crocheted buntings on Ravelry:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sack
> 
> ...


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> If this is addressed to me, thanks. I'm kind of burned out with babyknitting. I filled a huge basket for my grandaughter and she is set!
> I found out no one on my daughter in law's family does any knitting nor crocheting. They do love to shop and buy everything at Nordstroms and something called Janie and Jack. I can't compete with that kind of shopping on my budget but everything I've made,was made with love and caring.


That's the worst thing you can do to yourself! Don't compare your budget with people who can shop at Nordstrom! You can be proud of the items you make with patience and love. Your hugs and kisses are every bit as sweet as the "moneyed set". When you read a book or sing a song to the baby, do you think the baby will care what kind of shopping you can and can't do?

I'm scolding, I know, but I want you to hold your head up high!!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> That's the worst thing you can do to yourself! Don't compare your budget with people who can shop at Nordstrom! You can be proud of the items you make with patience and love. Your hugs and kisses are every bit as sweet as the "moneyed set". When you read a book or sing a song to the baby, do you think the baby will care what kind of shopping you can and can't do?
> 
> I'm scolding, I know, but I want you to hold your head up high!!!


Trust me, I was a Nordstrom shopper when I was a working woman. My son told me that when they saw my knitted items, their jaws dropped. some of the knits in the basket:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Trust me, I was a Nordstrom shopper when I was a working woman. My son told me that when they saw my knitted items, their jaws dropped. some of the knits in the basket:


You are so talented. Just beautiful, I can see why their jaws dropped.

And I do trust that as a working woman you shopped wherever you wanted to. 😉.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I've only got 40+ years experience, Do you think that's enough?


Congratulations! Whole new ball game and it is wonderful!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> You are so talented. Just beautiful, I can see why their jaws dropped.
> 
> And I do trust that as a working woman you shopped wherever you wanted to. 😉.


 :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Trust me, I was a Nordstrom shopper when I was a working woman. My son told me that when they saw my knitted items, their jaws dropped. some of the knits in the basket:


Exquisite.. Nicer than purchased..love in every stitch!! Can't buy that! You are a wonderful grandma..spelt correctly!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Exquisite.. Nicer than purchased..love in every stitch!! Can't buy that! You are a wonderful grandma..spelt correctly!


I was getting very fond of GRABDMOTHER. A new word in the knitting world,not mine but someone else.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

This is why AK can be so irritating. Lots of women are like CJ, they know what it's like to have a fuller income but shit happens or people retire and then their income is not what it once was. They don't need a person like her to constantly flaunt their wealth, their careers, their love life, etc. etc. it's so insulting and insensitive. 

Whether it's make-believe or real it SUCKS!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> This is why AK can be so irritating. Lots of women are like CJ, they know what it's like to have a fuller income but shit happens or people retire and then their income is not what it once was. They don't need a person like her to constantly flaunt their wealth, their careers, their love life, etc. etc. it's so insulting and insensitive.
> 
> Whether it's make-believe or real it SUCKS!


Hugs!!!!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> This is why AK can be so irritating. Lots of women are like CJ, they know what it's like to have a fuller income but shit happens or people retire and then their income is not what it once was. They don't need a person like her to constantly flaunt their wealth, their careers, their love life, etc. etc. it's so insulting and insensitive.
> 
> Whether it's make-believe or real it SUCKS!


total make-believe


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> total make-believe


I hear you! Just don't see how those actions of hers can be defended...


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Trust me, I was a Nordstrom shopper when I was a working woman. My son told me that when they saw my knitted items, their jaws dropped. some of the knits in the basket:


They are all really gorgeous little sweaters.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I hear you! Just don't see how those actions of hers can be defended...


I'm sure "new" members/trolls will pop up. We've seen them before, and we can spot them in a minute.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I'm sure "new" members/trolls will pop up. We've seen them before, and we can spot them in a minute.


I saw that. What a whack job!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> They are all really gorgeous little sweaters.


Thanks, I filled a whole basket with them!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Chrisjac
Everything is gorgeous and knit with love.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Chrisjac,

I love your baby sweaters. Please grab your camera and show us that little baby modeling your sweaters. The only thing that could make those sweaters any cuter, is to put the baby in them.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Chrisjac
> Everything is gorgeous and knit with love.


Thanks Kathy! My son just called and the photographer who just took their new family pictures, (mom, dad, baby) wants to hire me to knit baby hats for her photo shoots. I made some for my GD and she loved them.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Thanks Kathy! My son just called and the photographer who just took their new family pictures, (mom, dad, baby) wants to hire me to knit baby hats for her photo shoots. I made some for my GD and she loved them.


What a lovely compliment for you. :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Trust me, I was a Nordstrom shopper when I was a working woman. My son told me that when they saw my knitted items, their jaws dropped. some of the knits in the basket:


Beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> What a lovely compliment for you. :thumbup:


Now that I'm retired, I am not ready for deadlines again. Worked my whole life with them. We'll see, baby hats are fast and easy.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Chrisjac, what beauties :thumbup: Well done you!

I'm just about to make a Lostie sized sleep sack .......


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Chrisjac, what beauties :thumbup: Well done you!
> 
> I'm just about to make a Lostie sized sleep sack .......


Can't wait to see that!!!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Chrisjac, what beauties :thumbup: Well done you!
> 
> I'm just about to make a Lostie sized sleep sack .......


Sarah, glad you're back to your wonderful, crazy self. Love it!
Christine


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Now that I'm retired, I am not ready for deadlines again. Worked my whole life with them. We'll see, baby hats are fast and easy.


I understand how you feel about deadlines as I feel the same, but in this case I would give it a shot. You already know you can do it, and you know what the photographer is expecting. I would just be careful of any long term commitments, and enjoy the new venture. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Let me be clear, I was not defending her, I was just sorry to see all the posts that were off topic. If you ignore her, she won't have anything to respond to.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Sarah, glad you're back to your wonderful, crazy self. Love it!
> Christine


Ooooooh, watch out, they have put me on the painkillers that end up in psycadelic freeform :lol:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Ooooooh, watch out, they have put me on the painkillers that end up in psycadelic freeform :lol:


Your psychedelic free-forms are great!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Now that I'm retired, I am not ready for deadlines again. Worked my whole life with them. We'll see, baby hats are fast and easy.


What a compliment 😊.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> What a compliment 😊.


 :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

What a great group here. 

Lostie, glad to see you back!! Any toe pictures in our future? 

Christine..what a compliment to be asked to make hats from the photographer!! You are a marvelous knitter as shown in your pics..no wonder you were asked.

Kathy, how's that finger?? Is it permanently in that position, and is it hard to knit that way?


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Reported to Admin -- requested it be moved to the Attic.... Do the Amy bashing there.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Reported to Admin -- requested it be moved to the Attic.... Amy bash there.


You have no right.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Reported to Admin -- requested it be moved to the Attic.... Do the Amy bashing there.


Re-read the thread why don't you?
We are talking about baby sacks and babies.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> You have no right.


I've requested Admin to ignore your request, we are talking baby knitting.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

What does "moved to the attic" mean?

Never mind, found info on it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

soccerballetmom said:


> What does "moved to the attic" mean?
> 
> Never mind, found info on it.


please request Admin not to send it there, we are having a very nice discussion on baby knitting including your wonderful baby things.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> please request Admin not to send it there, we are having a very nic discussion on baby knitting including your wonderful baby things.


I love seeing your items and reading everyone's experiences and expectations. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

BOO! :lol: :lol:
.....................................

Continue on with the thread ladies ---


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Re-read the thread why don't you?
> We are talking about baby sacks and babies.


I found a few free knit ones. I will see if I can add the link to ravelry...not my strong suit..but will attempt to.

Why the attic?? There has been no bashing for pages that I recall..it has been an informative topic for awhile now. On well, if it goes to the attic, maybe we can start a topic for posting links or gave patterns..for baby buntings?? Or some such thing???


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I found a few free knit ones. I will see if I can add the link to ravelry...not my strong suit..but will attempt to.
> 
> Why the attic?? There has been no bashing for pages that I recall..it has been an informative topic for awhile now. On well, if it goes to the attic, maybe we can start a topic for posting links or gave patterns..for baby buntings?? Or some such thing???


Please report issue to Admin to cancel the request to send to Attic. This is a nice thread about knitting for babies.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Please report issue to Admin to cancel the request to send to Attic. This is a nice thread about knitting for babies.


This person, that requested the move.. Seems a little out of line...gotta check her attitude, on other topics...Amy bashing?? Long ago and pages ago..duh..she must of joined the baby topic and read only to a certain spot and quit.

I don't see where her request should be honored...why now?? The topic has been really pleasant.

Forget it ladies and continue to share the joy of your/our grands.. Your/our baby knitting...ignore the joy sucker...


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

purpleone said:


> thanks for the links you put on here and I have tried the first one and im not a member of annie please can yuou help me
> 
> angela


I sent you a PM.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Reported to Admin -- requested it be moved to the Attic.... Do the Amy bashing there.


Reported to admin..requested you be moved to the attic..stifle freedom of speech there.

Why now..the topic is on track.. Discussing baby sacks and knits...seems you intentionally came here to restart a problem.. To announce you reported to admin, request to move to the attic...

Wow! Just amazing...there are so many valuable tips, patterns and pictures.. you just tried to negate all of that..any information would be lost to people if it is sent to the attic... Why be a troublemaker???

Please refrain from reading if you do not like the tone..or turn of a topic..or possibly read beyond the problem to find the good.

I can see where this is going to lead..anytime someone disagrees with another..off to the attic?! Hummmm....let's see


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> My first grandchild was born last Monday, I was able to see her minutes after her birth, before her bath. Just as you said, Swaddled, one arm out and for sure, the fist in the mouth.


Congratulation! I'm so jealous! I keep telling my DD and DS that I want Grandbabies! I have a Pinterest board with the title "Knitting for My Future Grandbabies--Someday!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Reported to Admin -- requested it be moved to the Attic.... Do the Amy bashing there.


You had your say in the Hobby Lobby thread, why don't you go back there.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> You had your say in the Hobby Lobby thread, why don't you go back there.


Talk about nasty!! Was that one that should have gone to the attic..maybe the attic needs more space!! Gonna get crowded.... I can imagine one requests..then another requests...payback so another requests...soon maybe it will be a knitting attic..not paradise?? To many members for that to happen..but I certainly do not see many posts.. And people with multiple personality disorder should still be counted as one person😅


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

soccerballetmom said:


> Congratulation! I'm so jealous! I keep telling my DD and DS that I want Grandbabies! I have a Pinterest board with the title "Knitting for My Future Grandbabies--Someday!


My sons are too young yet to settle down, get married and have babies, but both want to eventually. They laugh at me, but I have a "granny chest" that is being filled with my best efforts, for maybe, someday


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> My sons are too young yet to settle down, get married and have babies, but both want to eventually. They laugh at me, but I have a "granny chest" that is being filled with my best efforts, for maybe, someday


Two of mine have settled down but there are no sprogs on the horizon - haven't knitted anything in expectation though


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> My first grandchild was born last Monday, I was able to see her minutes after her birth, before her bath. Just as you said, Swaddled, one arm out and for sure, the fist in the mouth.


My time in the last few days has been taken up with constant hospital visiting so I've missed a lot including this.

Many, many congratulations


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Trust me, I was a Nordstrom shopper when I was a working woman. My son told me that when they saw my knitted items, their jaws dropped. some of the knits in the basket:


Wow, I love your sweaters. I am also a new grandma, very exciting.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Wait am I lost?
> Oh well, back to my housework and knitting.
> It was an interesting topic because I have never knit a sleep sack and wasn't sure if young Moms used them.


I am not sure about the sacks either, maybe for winter babies. I don't think our new grandson would like them, he seems to want his feet free.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

The theories about the baby being able to self settle if the arms and legs can move freely are interesting. My daughter didn't swaddle her baby. She used the "grobag" type of covering where it has poppers over the shoulders and plenty of room to kick at the foot. My grandson has never had any bother settling himself in bed, unlike his mother who was a nightmare.


----------



## Janegibe (Jul 13, 2014)

I have just a knitted one that you can slip the baby in to feed and they cant kick off the blanket.. I used it for breast feeding and my daughter used it for bottle feeding.. easy to remove and easy to slip on..... In his love and Grace Just Me


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

When my sons were very small - up to a few weeks old, I "swaddled" them in a soft cotton receiving blanket when I was feeding them. In bed they had their kick bags -like dungarees/ overalls with straps over the shoulders - if it was cold.

Funny story. My friend's father was very ill, and as I worked from home, she asked if I would look after her Jack Russell puppy who was only a few weeks old. After being much distracted and wondering why he wouldn't settle down, I had a long delayed lightbulb moment. Puppy was swaddled gently, and on off to sleep in no time :thumbup:


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

That's the concept behind the thundershirt for dogs:

http://www.thundershirt.com/?gclid=Cj0KEQjwyK-vBRCp4cymxermx-EBEiQATOQgh49saDClG3vtoNHBGFSqnhxHhh518pqrQ5755lSC7nQaApJy8P8HAQ


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

Sleep sacks are recommended by the American Pediatric Association in place of blankets that can get over the baby's face. Since babies are supposed to sleep on their backs it keeps them warm and covered. I have made a few , some double string in thickness but the moms prefer the single thickness as their houses are not cold. I have made them from sweater pattern tops and make them long with some opening in the front if they want to use it and snaps at the bottom for night time changing of diapers, and one did have a seatbelt opening as the weight is equal to the thickness of a sweater and safe under car seat belts.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, decided I need to post my views on this particular thread. 
I'm not a fan of the sleep sacks--just don't think they are that usable long term.
That being said---the buntings we used in the 'dark ages' are great and can be used even after babes become toddlers if they have openings in the bottoms.

Blessings and happy knittings.


----------

